# مجموعة ضخمة من اخر البحوث عن التربة 2010 صادرة من asce



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

مجموعة ضخمة من اخر البحوث عن التربة 2010 صادرة من asce

رابط مجمع لجميع الملفات من اول مشاركة رقم 1 وحتى مشاركة رقم 39

 http://www.mediafire.com/?dgdmamjdzoz

--------------------------------------------------

 الروابط من مشاركة 40 وحتى 47

هذا الجورنال صادر هذا الشهر (2010 شهر مارس) وطبعا من مركز البحوث الامريكي الغني عن التعريف ASCE
حصريا على هذا المنتدى 
http://ifile.it/caw53nq/rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.pdf

هذا الجورنال سيصدر بعد اسبوع في امريكا 
وتاريخ اصداره هو شهر اربعة 2010 
ولكن هذا المنتدى الوحيد في العالم كله الذي سبق حتى المكاتب الامريكية في تنزيل هذا الجورنال الذي يدرس البندر اليمنت على التربة الطينية .
http://ifile.it/tje45cf/1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.pdf

http://ifile.it/cpbu0f9/8987889992.pdf
http://ifile.it/cx3awr8/88897899881.pdf
​


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

على فكره هذه البحوث والتطورات في عالم التربة صادرة في 2010 
لا تنسو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

لا تسنو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

لا تنسو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

بصراحة ، هذا العلم والتطور ولا بلاش 
ناس تشتغل 24 ساعة


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

وهذه البقية


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

أخر ما توصل له العلم في التربة 
وطبعا مركز البحوث هذا من امريكا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

تفضلووووا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

تفضلواااااااا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

وهنا المزيد


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

here you go


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

المزيد من التقارير والابحاث الجديدة


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

تفضلوا البقيية


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

انتظروا المزيد باذن الله


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

ارجو التثبيت من الادارة 
لانها هامة لكل المهندسين المهتمين في الاساسات والتربة


----------



## إسلام علي (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشفى الوالدة
طيب ما ترفعهم مرة واحدة على فورشيرد للتسهيل عليك وعلينا مشكورا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

انتظروا المئات من البحوث الامريكية في مجال التربة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (27 مارس 2010)

شكرأ جزيلا


----------



## génie civil (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت وبانتظار الجديد بالموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

بقية البحوث


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

المزيد هنا


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

ترقبوا المزيد


----------



## Moh.Re7an (28 مارس 2010)

_شكراا لك اخى العزيز_


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

تفضلواا


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

مجموعة اخرى


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

here you go


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

enjoy


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

enjoyyy


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

enjoyyyyy


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

enjoyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم وارائكم على هذه البحوث


----------



## Alkanan (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك

ياريت تتتجمع كلها في ملف واحد - أويتم اعادة تسميتها


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

وهذا بحوث اخرى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210175203/e296f25b/TX_on_S_soil.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/206501435/2dfc44ea/2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/207647066/3e83c9cf/dynamic_and_static.html


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

مجموعة جديدة
http://www.4shared.com/file/223354235/100b8cdd/333333.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/207644912/6bcb0f70/GetPDFServlet.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223620905/5afcea0b/reeerewq.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/222421370/3b43c04f/sssssssssss.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/223357300/583bee48/xxxxxxxx.html


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

جورنال اخر عن التربة 
http://ifile.it/pgfsyb8/A%20comparison%20of%20direct%20shear%20box%20tests%20with.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (29 مارس 2010)

وهذا جورنال اخر 
http://ifile.it/p6vlfd7/CHARACTERIZATION%20OF%20CEMENTED%20SAND%20IN%20TRIAXIAL%20COMPRESSION.pdf


----------



## عيد سيد (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وشفي والدتك بأذن الله ولكن اين (part 6)


----------



## m66666677 (29 مارس 2010)

عيد سيد قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وشفي والدتك بأذن الله ولكن اين (part 6)


you're welcome
I am gonna upload it 
thanks for reminding me


----------



## anass81 (29 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> وهذا جورنال اخر
> http://ifile.it/p6vlfd7/CHARACTERIZATION OF CEMENTED SAND IN TRIAXIAL COMPRESSION.pdf


 
السلام عليكم

شفى الله والدتك شفاء عاجلاً لا يغادر سقما

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الذي لا يقدر بثمن وتعبك الواضح في تحميل الرسائل والبحث عنها وجعل ما تفعله علما نافعا لك يكتب أجره في صحيفة أعمالك وأعمال والديك 

لي طلب صغير عندك , لو كان لدي وقت , أن تقوم برفع كل ما تكرمت من أبحاث على رابط تحميل واحد على ال 4shared لكي يسهل تحميلها دفعة واحدة.
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 مارس 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شفى الله والدتك شفاء عاجلاً لا يغادر سقما
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رابط مجمع لجميع الملفات الموجودة بالمشاركات السابقة - من اول مشاركة و حتى هذه المشاركة

http://www.mediafire.com/?dgdmamjdzoz


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

هذا الجورنال صادر هذا الشهر (2010 شهر مارس) وطبعا من مركز البحوث الامريكي الغني عن التعريف ASCE
حصريا على هذا المنتدى 
http://ifile.it/caw53nq/rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

*حصري جدا جدا جدا*

هذا الجورنال سيصدر بعد اسبوع في امريكا 
وتاريخ اصداره هو شهر اربعة 2010 
ولكن هذا المنتدى الوحيد في العالم كله الذي سبق حتى المكاتب الامريكية في تنزيل هذا الجورنال الذي يدرس البندر اليمنت على التربة الطينية .
http://ifile.it/tje45cf/1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.pdf

لا تنسوا الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 

ترقبوا كل ما هو حصري على هذه الصفحة ..


----------



## khoseiny (10 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help

If You have any books about Value Engineering

بارك الله فيك واكرمك بالنعيم والصحه والعافية


----------



## m66666677 (13 أبريل 2010)

More
http://ifile.it/cpbu0f9/8987889992.pdf
http://ifile.it/cx3awr8/88897899881.pdf
Enjoy


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> more
> http://ifile.it/cpbu0f9/8987889992.pdf
> http://ifile.it/cx3awr8/88897899881.pdf
> enjoy



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوور ووفقك الله وغفر ذنبك وشافى مرضاك


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

المهندس احمد حجازي قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


You're welcome


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

ابو مريم البغدادي قال:


> مشكوور ووفقك الله وغفر ذنبك وشافى مرضاك



You're welcome


----------



## نعيم عبدالله (18 أبريل 2010)

thank alot


----------



## علاء الخزاعي (18 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة
في الحقيقة وجدت بان مساهمتك هذه هي افضل مساهمة هندسية اطلعت عليها الى الان بخصوص الحصول على البحوث الهندسية في مجال الهندسة المدنية, الا انها وللاسف ليست ضمن تخصصي حيث اني تخصص ماجستير هندسة انشائية, فاذا كان باستطاعتك ان تدلني على بحوث في مجال الهندسة الانشائية فساكون شاكرا و ممتنا جدا لك. وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

علاء الخزاعي قال:


> تسلم يا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة
> في الحقيقة وجدت بان مساهمتك هذه هي افضل مساهمة هندسية اطلعت عليها الى الان بخصوص الحصول على البحوث الهندسية في مجال الهندسة المدنية, الا انها وللاسف ليست ضمن تخصصي حيث اني تخصص ماجستير هندسة انشائية, فاذا كان باستطاعتك ان تدلني على بحوث في مجال الهندسة الانشائية فساكون شاكرا و ممتنا جدا لك. وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


 
check this website
http://www.toodoc.com/http://www.toodoc.com/search.php?q=...ing+agent+on+the+results+of+a+hydrometer+test


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (21 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع وشكرا ليك


----------



## ali geotech (21 أبريل 2010)

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يشفي والدتك ويرزقها الصحة والعافية ويحميها من كل مرض آمين آمين آمين


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

ali geotech قال:


> أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يشفي والدتك ويرزقها الصحة والعافية ويحميها من كل مرض آمين آمين آمين




Thanks a lot


----------



## pain (22 أبريل 2010)

*الدراسه هي الامل*

الموضوع جدا مفيد تسلملي على مواضيع التربه


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا على البحث الممتاز


----------



## joyland1977 (22 أبريل 2010)

Thank u


----------



## m66666677 (22 أبريل 2010)

joyland1977 قال:


> Thank u


 
You're welcome


----------



## آدم احمد مسلم (22 أبريل 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والديك وبارك الله لك وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## m66666677 (23 أبريل 2010)

آدم احمد مسلم قال:


> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والديك وبارك الله لك وزادك علما ومعرفة


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Nawrashmd (27 أبريل 2010)

Could I ask for: download free dynamic soil structure interaction wolf
Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (27 أبريل 2010)

Nawrashmd قال:


> Could I ask for: download free dynamic soil structure interaction wolf
> Thanks



Sorry
I don't have it


----------



## mohamed_elnady (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mmd230 (29 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي موضوع أكثر من متميز
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m66666677 (29 أبريل 2010)

You're very welcome my brothers


----------



## محيط الهندسة (29 أبريل 2010)

أتمنى من الله من كل قلبي أن يشفي والدتك
وإن شاء الله تشرق إبتسامتها قريبا وتُنعَم بالصحة يارب يارب يارب

سيدي الكريم أنا مطلوب علي أن أعمل تقرير عن ملوثات التربة وطرق علاجها في هندسة الإنشاءات

ورأيت الكثير من المرفقات ولكن ما أدري ايهم أكثر إفادة بالنسبة لي

أرجو ان تفيدني بملوثات التربة وطرق علاجها 

مطلوب علي التقرير بعد يومين

أرجو إفادتي عاجلا جزاك الله خير

أخوك محيط الهندسة من سلطنة عمان مسقط


----------



## m66666677 (29 أبريل 2010)

محيط الهندسة قال:


> أتمنى من الله من كل قلبي أن يشفي والدتك
> وإن شاء الله تشرق إبتسامتها قريبا وتُنعَم بالصحة يارب يارب يارب
> 
> سيدي الكريم أنا مطلوب علي أن أعمل تقرير عن ملوثات التربة وطرق علاجها في هندسة الإنشاءات
> ...


 I suggest to you that download all of them first then looking for what you need, maybe you can find what you are looking for


----------



## محيط الهندسة (29 أبريل 2010)

Thank you for you suggision


----------



## m66666677 (29 أبريل 2010)

محيط الهندسة قال:


> Thank you for you suggision


 You're welcome


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الدعاء لك و لوالدتك دعاء مستجاب بظهر الغيب إن شاء الله


----------



## m66666677 (1 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> بارك الله فيك و الدعاء لك و لوالدتك دعاء مستجاب بظهر الغيب إن شاء الله


 Thanks a lot


----------



## علي سعد علي (3 مايو 2010)

[FONT=??]جـــزاك الله خيـــراً [/FONT]
خالص الدعاء لرب السماء أن يمن الله على والدتك بالصحة و العافية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أخي الكريم ... هل تتوافر لديكم روابط في المواضيع التالية:
[FONT=??] theoretical analysis and practice of rectifying reinforcement using expansive method for incline building on collapsible loess[/FONT]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ​*[FONT=??]DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION OF LEANING RECTIFICATION AND REINFORCEMENT OF BUILDING BY JACK LIFTING AND ROOT PILE[/FONT]*

*[FONT=??]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=??]تقبل خالص التحية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=??]:75:ــ :20: ــ :75:ــ :20: ــ:75:[/FONT]*


----------



## m66666677 (4 مايو 2010)

علي سعد علي قال:


> [FONT=??]جـــزاك الله خيـــراً [/FONT]
> خالص الدعاء لرب السماء أن يمن الله على والدتك بالصحة و العافية
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> أخي الكريم ... هل تتوافر لديكم روابط في المواضيع التالية:
> ...



No, sorry


----------



## المهندس حمد حسن (5 مايو 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم كثير ودما الى العلى 
ونسال العلي القدير ان يشفيوالديك 
وان يرد اليهم الصحه والعافيه 
اللهم امين اللهم امين
اخوكم 
المهندس حمد حسن


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

المهندس حمد حسن قال:


> تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم كثير ودما الى العلى
> ونسال العلي القدير ان يشفيوالديك
> وان يرد اليهم الصحه والعافيه
> اللهم امين اللهم امين
> ...


thanks


----------



## ماجد العراقي (5 مايو 2010)

نبتهل لله عزوجل ان يشفي والدتك وتقر عينك بها انه سميع مجيب وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

ماجد العراقي قال:


> نبتهل لله عزوجل ان يشفي والدتك وتقر عينك بها انه سميع مجيب وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## اياد مسلم (9 مايو 2010)

الهم اشفها يا الله يا قادر على كل شئ يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

اياد مسلم قال:


> الهم اشفها يا الله يا قادر على كل شئ يا ارحم الراحمين


 
شكرا لك على ردك


----------



## sahar.altaee (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد لاول مرة ادخل على المنتدى ردت احمل كتاب لكني لااعرف كيف اعينوني اعانكم اللة


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

اضغط على اللينك فقط ، بعد ذلك اضغط على download
واتبع التعليمات في الصفحة التي تظهرلك ، واذا لم تفهمها ترجمها لتسهل عليك


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (12 مايو 2010)

جهد رائع


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

م جورج صفوت فخري قال:


> جهد رائع


Thanks


----------



## مصطفى محمود خطاب (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مصطفى محمود خطاب (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:75:


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

مصطفى محمود خطاب قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:75:


 
You're welcome


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المحهود الرائع


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

المهندس احمد حجازي قال:


> شكرا علي هذه المحهود الرائع


 
you're welcome


----------



## eng-omar (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
والله يشفي والدتك 
وجميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

eng-omar قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> والله يشفي والدتك
> وجميع مرضى المسلمين


Thank you


----------



## احمد النجفي (22 مايو 2010)

اشكررررررررررررركم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*




*
*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*



*
*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد بحث حول الترب الجبسية ضروري


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد بحوث حول الترب الجبيسية


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*​


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*​


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*

*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*



*اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*​


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معلومات لماذا لاتجيبون اريد بهوث ضروري


----------



## محمد حاسيم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي الى قسم البناء والانشاءات جامعة التكنلوحيا


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2011)

محمد حاسيم قال:


> *اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*
> 
> *اريد صور وبحوث حول اي شي يخص الترب الجبسية بحوث فحوص اي شي*
> 
> ...



What the hell are you doing? put your request in requirements section, not here


----------



## رؤى الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## moaiad (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك. و امنياتنا بالشفاء العاجل للوالدة الكريمة


----------



## الكيميائى الأزهرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اسأل الله أن يشفى أمك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يفتحها عليكم من وسع

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في والدتكم


----------

